# My Show



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey everyone... I know I have not been around much but I have been busy getting ready for my major shows. 

I have 2 .. 3 day shows coming up. Nov 9-11 and Nov 16-18 

They are out of town, so I will have to drive 2 hours to my grandmothers (San Francisco) to drop off my children and then 30mins or so to Antioch. 

I can set up as early as Thursday evening from 1-7pm (which I may do) and the show starts the following morning at 10am (set up 7:30am)

I am staying in a hotel 2 mins away from the grounds. (motel 6 ewww) LOL

I am nervous as hell. Im not happy with my display set-up.  I am still ordering things for gift sets, and I am not happy with my soap packaging.. and will be changing it. 

I have paid out 250.00 booth fee for both shows together. Hotel stay was 135.00 each week. I am just concerned about making my money back plus! So I have to make 125 + 135 = 260 off the back to cover these fees, not including food and gas to get up there... 
And same for the following weekend. If the drive isnt bad this first weekend. I may make a cancellation at the hotel and stay with family. 

So anyway.. I am just venting. Im tired, been making soap for shows in Decemeber. I think if I had more molds, it would be quicker. And if I was finally happy with my packaging I wouldnt be complaining LOL. Im just really want my business to pan out ya know? 

Ignore me... LOL. Just wish me lots of luck!


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 31, 2007)

I wish I could say I feel your pain but I've never done a show before. But I can say I understand your stress and frustration since I'm getting ready for my first xmas tote bags. I'm very nervous although I'm only selling online and to friends. Presentation is important to me and thats why Ive enlisted my mother. She is amazing with arranging anything she is so super creative I love her! So I'm making a few gift baskets with the cutest bears on them! Some plain baskets my boss gets them wholesale so my cost is low. I have tote bags for men and women and I'm hoping to just sell those! Im not expecting to make back all that I've purchased but I can hope! Good luck sweetie I know you will do very well and sell out on everything the first day!
Kathy


----------



## edco76 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hang in there. If it was easy everyone would do it. I'm sure it will be a success.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 31, 2007)

You go girlie!  You will do just fine!  Just remember to have fun!  OR I WILL SMACK YA!!!!!


----------



## Mandy (Oct 31, 2007)

Good luck!!!! You'll do fine.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 31, 2007)

Shannan, if anyone can be a success, it is you girl!  If you need encouragement, we're rooting for you!  If you need a bigger TOG Mold, I have an idea!  We'll talk.  I think you will be fine and the money will come off as easy as money growing on trees at harvest time!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## edco76 (Oct 31, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Shannan, if anyone can be a success, it is you girl!  If you need encouragement, we're rooting for you!  If you need a bigger TOG Mold, I have an idea!  We'll talk.  I think you will be fine and the money will come off as easy as money growing on trees at harvest time!
> 
> Paul.... :wink:



I dont need a mold but if you have any of those trees left I would love one.  :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 31, 2007)

edco76 said:
			
		

> Soapmaker Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ed, didn't you get the starter money tree I sent you?  All you have to do is plant it and water it with the waste-water from "laundered money!"  LOL  , I cracked myself up again...


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, I'll take a tree too...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 31, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Yes, I'll take a tree too...



OK, and for payment for your starter "money tree" I'll put it on your *Tab!*  Second time in the same hour, I'm peeing my pants laughing so hard!!!   

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 31, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> You go girlie!  You will do just fine!  Just remember to have fun!  OR I WILL SMACK YA!!!!!



You are too funny! LOL


----------



## edco76 (Nov 1, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> edco76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ed, didn't you get the starter money tree I sent you?  All you have to do is plant it and water it with the waste-water from "laundered money!"  LOL  , I cracked myself up again... [/quote:3inql5lb]

Well Paul, Since I totaly ripped off your mold deminsions from your website, plan on stealing your room temperature method this weekend and plan on getting you to teach me the ins and outs of goat milk soap as soon as I can wrastle one of the lil buggers to the ground, I will forgive you for the tree. Hopefully I can turn all of your advise into a money tree of my own. 
I should finish my mold this weekend I will post pic when I do. My plan is to take a 4lb log mold and extend it a few inches. Put  dado'd slots in for a bulk head that can be removed and miter slots behind it. If it works well I can just remove my bulk head, slide my log forward, and run my knife trough the miter slots making uniformed bars. How's that sound?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 1, 2007)

hahahahahaaha oh my side hurts!!!

Anywho, Paul have you been harvesting out of my money tree forest????  STAY OUT OR I WILL SMACK YA AS WELL!!!  And um.........stop peein all over the dern place!!!!

Ed, you said LOG!!! hahahahahahaahah  wwwwhhhhhheeeeeeee!!!


I feel better now!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> hahahahahaaha oh my side hurts!!!
> 
> Anywho, Paul have you been harvesting out of my money tree forest????  STAY OUT OR I WILL SMACK YA AS WELL!!!  And um.........stop peein all over the dern place!!!!
> 
> ...



HEY TAB! HEY PAUL! Add LOG to Dragon's funny word list LMAO!

Thanks guys.. I feel a little better.. but still uptight..


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Nov 1, 2007)

*You're Tired*

*Smell,*
Sounds like you're tired and perhaps a tad bit...overwhelmed? You definately have the skills to pull off a successful soapmaking business. Your soap is FAB (from what I've heard  :wink: ) Be encouraged. Keep keepin' on. Take a break, if you need to, cuz we all can "burn out" on anything, after awhile. Relax. 

*inching out of the thread to avoid a "smack back" from dragonfly...*


----------



## moonbeam (Nov 1, 2007)

I live in Antioch and will send good vibes your way! It's supposed to be nice this weekend, so that's in your favor! Do post when it's done, wishing you the BEST!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: You're Tired*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> *Smell,*
> Sounds like you're tired and perhaps a tad bit...overwhelmed? You definately have the skills to pull off a successful soapmaking business. Your soap is FAB (from what I've heard  :wink: ) Be encouraged. Keep keepin' on. Take a break, if you need to, cuz we all can "burn out" on anything, after awhile. Relax.
> 
> *inching out of the thread to avoid a "smack back" from dragonfly...*



I definitely need a break. I mean being in college full-time, a police dispatcher, 2 kids being a single parent, and this soap biz... How do I find time. I will need an assistant soon enough  

Thanksgiving weekend will be my break as well as Christmas week. 
But the first week of January I am going to go for a L O N G drive and disappear into a nice hotel and relax.... 

@Moonbeam.. since your in Antioch you should come and see me. I always like to meet fellow soapers!


----------



## moonbeam (Nov 3, 2007)

I hope it has been going well for you! I have my Farmer's Markets so barely have time either this weekend, I totally understand where you're coming from. Doing the single mom thing is enough all by itself, I met my quote of that long time ago! 

I hope you are having GREAT BIG FAT sales!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey MoonBeam, its not until this weekend. 9-11th and then again 16-18th. 
But I am leaving a day before, to set up early.  Well thank you! You know, artisans are not aloud to do Farmer's Market here in Sacramento. Its just food. I wish I had a farmer's market to do each weekend..


----------



## moonbeam (Nov 4, 2007)

It really depends on the assn, Pacific Coast does allow it, they consider it a consumable item so it's allowed, and the other two local assns do allow artisans, but there are still a lot of them out there that don't allow it at all. I tried for years to get into the one in Davis, and now they have someone, but that's OK, I have a really good one I do on Saturday anyhow! 

I do wish you steller sales!


----------



## sweetlyunique (Jan 18, 2008)

so how did your shows go? am just reading the forum and read this but ya didn't post the final results and i am curious


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

The show went fairly well.. I think if I go by memory I made about 400 for both weekends.. its bad.. could have been better.. not sure if i will be going back again this year.


----------



## Lane (Jan 19, 2008)

I just read through this whole thread...I DO NOT miss the stress that comes with doing a show. Hats off to you! This past 2007 Holiday season, I staid away from the craft shows... I put my time into internet/website development.


----------

